# H: Necron W: Orks, $$$



## Plaukai (Jun 4, 2011)

Hey, 

I have these necron models. All of them are assembled but not painted. 

28x Necron Warrior 
7x Scarab Swarm 
3x Destroyer 
Monolith 
Necron Lord with Ressurection Orb 
Necron Codex 

I'd like to get something like 130$ / 90 EUR for everything. OR I'd like to get an equivalent of Ork models. 
All of the models are in a great shape, models were filed so they don't have any molds or other problems. If you're not into painting, the army is good to go with no further effort. Fliers are not glued to flying bases for ease of transportation. 

I live in Lithuania (Eastern Europe), so shipping overseas would be expenisve, but I'm open to different offers. 
Picture: http://i.imgur.com/dGc7m.jpg

Contact me via email: [email protected]


----------



## nmessina (Jul 12, 2011)

100 + shipping?


----------

